# Alan Silvestri's "Welcome to Marwen"



## patrick76 (Dec 20, 2018)

The movie itself has received very mixed reviews. I haven't seen the film so I cannot comment. I have listened to the score however and it has a classic (to me anyway) film sound that is most welcome. It made me think of the Ben Wallfisch/ John Williams thread a bit regarding the path of film music and what lies in it's future. Thoughts?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2018)

Haven't seen the movie either, but I love Silvestri. He always hits it out of the park.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 5, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Haven't seen the movie either, but I love Silvestri. He always hits it out of the park.


Agreed. He has written some great music over the years. One of my favorite composers and it is great to hear him still creating cool stuff.


----------



## olympiatvseries (Jan 10, 2019)

Ohh need to check this out


----------



## BenG (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this! Haven't had a chance to watch the film, but this is classic Silvestri


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Haven't seen the movie either, but I love Silvestri. He always hits it out of the park.


Yes! I love what he did on contact with the lazy high piano notes, before american beauty


----------

